# Bergsee im Oktober



## Axwenze (25. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 mein Name ist Axel und ich habe relativ neu seit Anfang des Jahres meinen Angelschein. Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Mal in kleineren Gewässern bei mir in der Gegend "geübt", heißt: nichts gefangen. Habe mich dann auch mal mit anderen Anglern an den Gewässern unterhalten und erfahren, dass auch dort die Ausbeute eher schlecht aussieht.

 Deshalb bin ich Anfang August nach Österreich gefahren und habe dort im *Montafon am Lünersee* (knapp 2000m) gefischt - die anderen Angler dort waren sehr erfolgreich (haben eigentlich fast alle 6 Forellen gefangen, die Maximalmenge). Leider habe ich erst nach dem Angeln erfahren welche Köder dort gut gehen und habe leider Kunstköder anstatt Maden verwendet... Jetzt möchte ich einen zweiten Anlauf starten:
*Lohnt sich das noch Anfang Oktober, falls die Temperaturen jetzt in den nächsten Tagen nicht allzu krass fallen sollten? Offiziell ist der See bis 15. Oktober offen.* 

 Wäre super wenn damit jemand Erfahrung hat und diese mit mir teilt - ist so schon schwer genug an Infos zu kommen wenn man niemanden kennt, der auch angelt 

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bergsee im Oktober*

Servus Axel,
ja - Forellen lassen sich in Seen eigentlich ganzjährig fangen. Solange der See offen ist, denke ich kann man es mit vernünftigen Erfolgsaussichten probieren. 

Hab mir den Lünersee eben mal bei Google Maps angeschaut. Die Kulisse ist natürlich schon ein absoluter Hammer #6 

Gerade wenn man Strecke machen muss und unterschiedliche Tiefen beangeln muss bietet sich der Sbirolino hervorragend an. 

Sbiro mit Bienenmade - da sollte klappen.

Einen guten Einstieg wie man mit Sbiros fischt kannst du in diesem Video finden, wünsche viel Erfolg in den Bergen  

[youtube1]nAEk3Ox_0SI[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAEk3Ox_0SI


----------

